# Broida and Krebs Separated at Brith?



## mano (Jan 13, 2012)

Few people here probably remember Maynard G. Krebs (the G stands for Walter), the beatnik from the Dobie Gillis show.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 13, 2012)

i dont think i look anything like him... you can see from the roundness of my face i love food much more than he does


----------



## mano (Jan 13, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i dont think i look anything like him...



Let's see what other people think.
+1 or -1


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2012)

-1


----------



## tk59 (Jan 13, 2012)

I love the idea but this one's pretty weak. -1


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry, -1


----------



## Twistington (Jan 13, 2012)

Nah, can't see it. -1


----------



## echerub (Jan 13, 2012)

Newp. -1


----------



## mano (Jan 13, 2012)

:surrendar:


----------



## Rottman (Jan 14, 2012)

But he looks somewhat related to Alfred E. Newman.... Maynard that is.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 14, 2012)

Perhaps someone should just start a Jon Broida lookalike thread? I have a few in mind myself


----------



## JBroida (Jan 14, 2012)

what did i do to deserve this :sofa:


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 14, 2012)

JBroida said:


> what did i do to deserve this :sofa:



It's cold back east. And up north. They want you to host a WCG. Then they'll think you look like god.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 14, 2012)

actually, i was thinking about doing one anyways... maybe i should make a post in the get together section


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 14, 2012)

You should probably hurry, before they start that new thread...


----------



## jmforge (Jan 15, 2012)

No, he looks like Gilligan.


----------



## add (Jan 18, 2012)

******* said:


> No, he looks like Gilligan.



Yep, he (Krebs) was Gilligan... and a doper. :wink:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw Jon the Hocho-bot at a post office in Texas today. No doubt its because the guy at the counter asked a question about Japanese knives a few minutes before this.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah. That guy looks mean like Jon, too. My daughter cried the first time he said hello to her.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2012)

haha

whats sad about TK's story is that its so true. His daughter wouldnt even get out of the car... i guess i'm really scary. On the flip side, she liked Sara. Anyways, now days, i guess i'm less scary 

I gues the post office dude kind of looks like me... at least he's going bald the same way i am  Time to shave my head soon...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

JBroida said:


> His daughter wouldnt even get out of the car... i guess i'm really scary.



Were you holding a large sharp knife in your hands at the time?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2012)

sadly no... i guess i just have a naturally scary looking face when it comes to how kids perceive me


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

My daughter was scared of facial hair, so I let mine get all gnarley. She's over it.

This post office guy smiled when he talks just like Jon. I swear, I read his mailing address to make sure it wasn't him.


----------

